# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  MARS A-800, autonomous mobile robotic system on tracks, «KB AVRORA» LLC, Ryazan, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - «KB AVRORA» LLC

----------


## Airicist

AVRORA ROBOTICS. MARS A-800

Published on Sep 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tests KB Aurora Alabino (in Russian)

Published on Oct 5, 2015

----------

